# Airmail or UPS?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So Im thinking about ordering some books speciality from Black Library, and I came to the question "Airmail or UPS?" Which one is more recommended? What's the difference between the two?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It's a while since i've used Airmail, but it's either not tracked or only tracked whilst it's in the UK.

UPS is tracked all the way.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, and does the prices change then depending on which I chose? Thank you so much for the answer.  

Edit: Oh it appears to be no extra cost for airmail, so I bet thats what USP does for you then.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I honestly prefer airmail. At least for me it arrives faster, and with less hassle imo. It just drops into the mail box a few days after you ordered it, and thats it. 

When I ordered Aurelian with UPS it took closer to two weeks from the point the book was marked as fully shipped to arrive, while it took four days for my big fucking box (hard cover version ) containing "The Lost Omnibus" to pop up via airmail.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I honestly prefer airmail. At least for me it arrives faster, and with less hassle imo. It just drops into the mail box a few days after you ordered it, and thats it.
> 
> When I ordered Aurelian with UPS it took closer to two weeks from the point the book was marked as fully shipped to arrive, while it took four days for my big fucking box (hard cover version ) containing "The Lost Omnibus" to pop up.


I think that could rather tell more about what your ordered, not how you ordered it.  But I think I got my Aurelian pretty quick. I'll have to see about Lord of the Night here though.


----------

